# CHOST sbagliato,risultato:Illegal Instruction [RISOLTO]

## zUgLiO

Volevo compilare le glibc per il mio pentium 166 usando l'altro pc, e ho lanciato

```
CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-mmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" emerge -B glibc
```

poi l'ho emerso sul pentium..non è neanche riuscito a terminare l'installazione

Risultato,non riesco a lanciare + neanche un comando il risultato è sempre 

```
illegal instruction
```

.

Leggendo qua è la sul forum ho capito che il mio gravissimo errore è stato quello di non passare anche la variabile CHOST giusta per il pentium e cioè 

```
CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"
```

,ha usato quella di default del suo make.conf e cioè 

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Come posso fare per entrare nel sistema e installare una versione giusta?

----------

## cerri

Esatto.

```
# Host Setting

# ============

#

# If you are using a Pentium Pro or greater processor, leave this line as-is;

# otherwise, change to i586, i486 or i386 as appropriate.
```

Prova a fare:

```
# CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu" CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-mmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" emerge -B glibc 
```

e a reimportarle nel sistema.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a fare:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il problema è proprio questo,come le reimposto? Non riesco neanche ad entrare..

Carica il kernel fino a:

```
Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

```

e poi si pianta..

se provo a chrootarmi mi da subito un bel legal instruction!

devo copiarmi ogni singolo file a mano?  :Mad: 

----------

## shev

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> se provo a chrootarmi mi da subito un bel legal instruction!
> 
> devo copiarmi ogni singolo file a mano? 

 

Non puoi fare il boot da livecd, chrootare e ripristinare quel che ti serve? In teoria dovrebbe andare.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non puoi fare il boot da livecd, chrootare e ripristinare quel che ti serve? In teoria dovrebbe andare.

 

Io sono entrato da livecd,ho montato la partizione

```
mount -t reiserfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

il risultato è stato subito legal instruction

se provo a lanciare qualsiasi comando è sempre le stessa storia..

adesso che ci penso ho compilato anche le binutils con il CHOST sbagliato...che coglione..

----------

## xchris

e' giusto che non funzioni.

quando chrooti esegue /bin/bash relativo alla nuova dir..

cerca di ricordare quali ebuild hai fatto con le impostazioni errate e magari rifalli da un altra macchina.

Poi dal live cd monti la dir e copi a manina (ma senza esagerare) i file nuovi.

ciao

----------

## xchris

eventualmente ho in una dir una distro x86 compilata per pentium.

Se ti interessa ti posso preparare i file indispensabili.

Eventualmente dimmi quali sono gli ebuild che ti interessano.Potrei farti un tar.gz cosi' dopo il boot da livecd e dopo la copia dovresti essere in grado di fare chroot.

ciao

----------

## zUgLiO

 *xchris wrote:*   

> eventualmente ho in una dir una distro x86 compilata per pentium.
> 
> Se ti interessa ti posso preparare i file indispensabili.
> 
> Eventualmente dimmi quali sono gli ebuild che ti interessano.Potrei farti un tar.gz cosi' dopo il boot da livecd e dopo la copia dovresti essere in grado di fare chroot.
> ...

 

Sto gia provvedendo a rifare il pacchetto,speravo ci fosse un modo + pulito per risolvere la cosa   :Sad: 

Cmq grazie mille,dovrei riuscire da solo..altrimenti ti faccio un fischio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

ok.. quando vuoi.

purtroppo l'unico modo e' appoggiarsi ad un altro sistema perche' il tuo e' un po' xxxxxxxx.  :Smile: 

buon recupero  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## zUgLiO

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> purtroppo l'unico modo e' appoggiarsi ad un altro sistema perche' il tuo e' un po' xxxxxxxx. 
> 
> 

 

In effetti è molto hard come sistema   :Laughing: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Risolto copiando tutti i file a mano   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

faticaccia ma ne e' valsa la pena  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

